# Dirty Deeds, Was a Tunnel Rats Trucks Name



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I did a lot of work on it:icon_biggrin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hear Mr. Axl Rose will be filling in as lead singer for AC DC on their summer tour this year. Right before he launches a reunion tour this fall with his bandmates from Guns N Roses. 

I saw Guns and Roses in Texas Stadium along with every body else who was huge in late 80's at the annual Texas Jam. 120 degrees on the stadium floor, with people getting sprayed with fire hoses like cattle to cool them down. Geez what could I have been thinking? Hard to believe Axl is 54 years old now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Another phantom post by A.H.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Life goes on in the fast lane ,, rock and roll will never die .


----------

